# Greatest Threat to Democracy is Washington (Tulsi Gabbard)



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 19, 2022)

She was against the US participation in the Syrian war, so of course she was demonized by the establishment. She was the best 2020 candidate.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 19, 2022)

Creamu threads be like without giving any evidence but a link to hell/twitter


----------



## Creamu (Aug 19, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> She was against the US participation in the Syrian war, so of course she was demonized by the establishment. She was the best 2020 candidate.


She is a reasonable figure, but we cant have that.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 19, 2022)

Creamu said:


> She is a reasonable figure, but we cant have that.


We cant have reasonable figure?  Well, we cant have Civil Conversions on the Pol anyways due to some people just launching personal attacks rather than facts, so its fine i guess.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 20, 2022)

Not even close.

The greatest threat to democracy is capitalism. No seriously

First let's talk about journalism. Primarily captalism and the conflict of interest to report things factually. Any time a CEO or head of a company is brought up, or something regarding labour (labour in this specific sense referring to the conditons of our work. Breaks, location safety, health)  
It's often minuplated to put the CEO or the capitalist in favor.

To demonstrate this.

Remember how regarding climate change, early 2000s. The framing wasn't "we need to enforce laws to prevent companies from overpolluting or burning too many fossil fuels"

It was framed as "it's your personal responsibility, just use your car less, import less, use greener foods, and all will be fine." Even though 90% of people don't pollute nearly as much as the top 10%

Or in the Republican party's specific case(who's leaders and speaking heads looooove to grift off there supporters. See trump raising money from the FBI investigation. Or anything from alex Jones.)

Those people caught in the far right, wouldn't have been propagandized as hard with false bullshit. If it wasn't profitable. Cities are left leaning because it's hard to lie about your black/Mexican/(insert minority group) nehbiour when you live nearby and speak with them. Which Republican's are often commonly by demographic, live in Rural areas, and not well educated. Making it easier to sell their talking points, and use their platform to get those people to buy shit. Afterall, why would you trust the person who seems to be parrioting the truth. Perhaps his brainpills work afterall. Or good leader asked for funding, I trust him because (insert right wing information silo)

And then adding a dose of minuplating those people's sense of paranoia. Since those people likely understand that something is wrong. But are mislead to WHAT is wrong.

Take vaccines again. If we didn't spend so much time battling about if vaccines work and why you shouldn't go purchase hydroxychloroquine. Talking points that came from the right. We would of been able to more accurately focus on the real problem. Which was that the vaccines were being patented for profit, and poorer countries were suffering as a result.

Or take trump being banned off of twitter.
Those people KNOW something is wrong. They have an idea but no words for it. You then have [insert right wing talk piece here] pointing that trump was banned, and that's the reason twitter is bad. And that becomes their focus.

When in reality, the problem is that twitter is too big, we don't have ANY clarity as to their algorthim works. And it's a private business. And we get EVEN more grifting on top of that. Remember the whole elon musk deal? Well, musk said he would make the algorithm transparent. But let's be honest.
_he wouldn't_

because if they were to do so, people would be able to more easily realize that it's perhaps just maybe, inhumane to have a system driven by reactions. Anger burns hot, and flashes fast. And so you often have a platform driven by anger.

And that's where we get ANOTHER level of grifting. Since then, taking advantage of the people who caught the problem. We have Trump selling truth social as a solution. Making the bold claim that it's not moderated or limits "free speech"
Except well. It is moderated. And it does remove people who try to counter argue TRUMPS own desired rhetoric and news outlets. All to keep people in the same bubble.
So now it's even arguably worse since now you have a politican controlling the flow of  information. Who is supposedly trying to fix the problem. While still using that money from their supporters or generated to further their own interests.


This is just one of MANY reasons capitalism is not compatible with democracy. Because invetibly within being stuck of those information silos. Those people who are already prone to being taken advantage of. Then get told that their country has been taken from them, or that they need to return to "the good old days" and then anyone who is against that kind of rhetoric. Is demonized. Out to ruin your country, out to destroy your people's way of life.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 20, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> This is just one of MANY reasons capitalism is not compatible with democracy. Because invetibly within being stuck of those information silos. Those people who are already prone to being taken advantage of. Then get told that their country has been taken from them, or that they need to return to "the good old days" and then anyone who is against that kind of rhetoric. Is demonized. Out to ruin your country, out to destroy your people's way of life.


What system do you have in mind?


----------

